# Logic pro x reverb



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everyone,
This subject may have already been dealt with, but I ask the question anyway.
I work on Logic Pro X, like many of you, and I use the reverbs provided in the original pakage, and they seem pretty good to me.
Which one do you think is best in Logic, or do you recommend investing in another reverb?
Does this really make the difference, especially for orchestral instruments or is it not essential?
I say that because I have never used another reverb, so no auditory reference.
Many thanks for your feedback.


----------



## AEF (Nov 16, 2019)

There are better verbs, but the stock logic verbs are IMO totally workable.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

AEF said:


> There are better verbs, but the stock logic verbs are IMO totally workable.


Thanks AEF


----------



## Haakond (Nov 16, 2019)

I sometimes use Space Designer from Logic. That one is pretty good.
But my main reverb is ValhallaRoom. I use it for all my orchestral work








Valhalla Room: Room Reverb Plugin | Valhalla DSP Plugins


It’s grade A class - number one in its division. ValhallaRoom is a versatile, true stereo algorithmic reverb. It features twelve original reverberation algorithms (including the latest Dark reverb modes, Nostromo, Narcissus, Sulaco and LV-426), and produces a wide range of natural...




valhalladsp.com


----------



## tav.one (Nov 16, 2019)

I use Logic's Platinum Verb on vocals and Space Designer on everything else.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

Haakond said:


> I sometimes use Space Designer from Logic. That one is pretty good.
> But my main reverb is ValhallaRoom. I use it for all my orchestral work
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I agree that Logic's reverb is quite exploitable, me too, I use mainly Space Designer, but maybe others are better in Logic?
For ValhallaRoom, I know that many VI members use it, but does it really make a big difference ? having never used it, I do not know.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

tav.one said:


> I use Logic's Platinum Verb on vocals and Space Designer on everything else.


Me too ,
Me too,but I think that maybe the reverb other developers are better ... but if the difference is not really audible, so do not spend money?


----------



## Haakond (Nov 16, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Thank you, I agree that Logic's reverb is quite exploitable, me too, I use mainly Space Designer, but maybe others are better in Logic?
> For ValhallaRoom, I know that many VI members use it, but does it really make a big difference ? having never used it, I do not know.



I bought it because it was cheap, and heard a lot of praise here. I really like the sound, and find it easier to program the sound that I want, with better results, than the stock presets.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

Haakond said:


> I bought it because it was cheap, and heard a lot of praise here. I really like the sound, and find it easier to program the sound that I want, with better results, than the stock presets.


There is this, but it is expensive, but it may be a big difference ?.
https://lexiconpro.com/en-US/products/pcm-native-reverb-plug-in-bundle?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpbWtz-Xu5QIVkUTTCh3UEQeoEAAYASACEgL7dfD_BwE


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2019)

I bought Valhalla Room three years ago, and have never seriously felt the need for any other reverb plugin.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank's miket , one point more for Valhalla...


----------



## S.M Hassani (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi Patrick,

VST Buzz are running an offer on Fog Convolver from AudioThing. At just €29, it's a nice step up from the Logic Pro X Space Designer. It's also a very powerful sound design tool. It gets much better if you pair it with the freely available Bricasti and Lexicon Impulse files, which can be found here:






Free Impulse Responses: 4 Reverb Packs To Download – Resoundsound







resoundsound.com





-> Direct Link for the missing Bricasti Impulses <-

Good luck


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 16, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Which one do you think is best in Logic, or do you recommend investing in another reverb?



It's quite pointless to discuss this topic without hearing how your work actually sounds.
With the right know-how, Logic's on board offerings can give you an absolutely professional sound,
without the know-how, the best reverbs will sound bad.

Honestly, the fact that you're asking this question makes me think that it's probably not useful to buy the mentioned offerings, neither Valhalla Room nor Lexicon. Neither of them is a reverb that offers that kind of instant gratification your music would automatically benefit from.
(besides, being a reverb junkie myself, both would not be among my top 10 recommendations. But that's a personal point of view)


----------



## JT (Nov 16, 2019)

I used Logic's stock verbs for a while. But I bought FabFIlter's Pro R last year and I like its interface much better than the ones I was using.


----------



## whinecellar (Nov 16, 2019)

I’m probably a certifiable reverb junkie and have quite a collection of top-notch stuff, and even among the greats, I’ve been shocked at the killer results I’ve gotten with the new Chromaverb in LPX. It is extraordinarily capable and can hold its own against a lot of top contenders. Definitely worth exploring!

Space Designer is also one of my go-to’s, when used with really good impulses. My main orchestral ER always comes from Space Designer and some custom impulses I made...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 16, 2019)

While there are ones I prefer, if you took them all away Chromaverb and Space Designer would do just fine.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> It's quite pointless to discuss this topic without hearing how your work actually sounds.
> With the right know-how, Logic's on board offerings can give you an absolutely professional sound,
> without the know-how, the best reverbs will sound bad.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with what you say, but I never thought that using another reverb would radically change my music, and you're right to say that you have to know how to properly set the parameters, Pre-delay among others.
I'm no longer a novice for a long time, but I asked the question like that, to have other points of view.
I have always found that the Space Designer is a very powerful tool, at least for my ears that I think are well exercised.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 16, 2019)

whinecellar said:


> I’m probably a certifiable reverb junkie and have quite a collection of top-notch stuff, and even among the greats, I’ve been shocked at the killer results I’ve gotten with the new Chromaverb in LPX. It is extraordinarily capable and can hold its own against a lot of top contenders. Definitely worth exploring!



Yes, Chromaverb is exellente too, I tested on the voices mainly.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 16, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> I'm no longer a novice for a long time, but I asked the question like that, to have other points of view.
> I have always found that the Space Designer is a very powerful tool, at least for my ears that I think are well exercised.



What i meant is that without hearing your music it's impossible to guess if it's a good/necessary investment at the moment. So it would be really helpful to hear something in order to give more concrete advises. If your general tendency is to have a too transparent sound, my recommendations would be other ones as if your sound is too dense. etc. It really depends...
In any case, if you own LA Scoring Strings (LASS by audiobro) they come with IRs you can use inside of Spacedesigner. Specially the Early Reflections impulses are fantastic.

And i would also look out for the Bricasti IRs for Spacedesigner (i'm not sure if they are available any longer; they were free and have great quality.


----------

